# Young Texans Against Cancer Fly Fishing Tournament



## mmwshallowsport (Apr 21, 2011)

The Young texans Against Cancer San Antonio Chapter have been throwing a great tournament the last 6 years in Port A the first weekend of June. This year we're adding a fly division that is going to be really cool. It'll be two man teams with 2 redfish and 2 trout stringers based upon pictures of the measurement, total length. This is a great tournament for a great cause and we're trying to grow additional interest by adding the fly division. Food and Drink with nights, a live auction, fish pots, cash prizes, and live music come with the price of entry. We're trying to get as many teams to pre-register by May 13th as possible. Check it out at www.ytacfishing.com


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Does fly fishing division have to have 4 anglers per team?


----------



## mmwshallowsport (Apr 21, 2011)

sorry for the delayed response. No: the fly division will only be two man teams..no more and no less.


----------

